# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Posturoloog of Podoposturale Therapeut?

## peteroomens

*Beiden*
Mijn oorspronkelijke beroep was *podoposturaal therapeut*. Dit is een therapeut als bijvoorbeeld de oefentherapeut Mensendieck/Cesar en de fysiotherapeut. Allen werken aan de houding, alleen de podoposturaal therapeut doet dat voornamelijk via de voeten. Niet nadat overigens de gehele houding uitgebreid is onderzocht en er een ganganalyse is geweest. Vreemd? Nee hoor, immers *alle* houdingsafwijkingen, door wat voor oorzaak ook ontstaan, vertalen zich naar de voetbelasting, die zich hieraan aanpast. Bekijk het plaatje met dit plankje eens:

zie je hier een paar voeten in, dan 'zakt de rechter voorvoet door'zie je hier echter een tafeltje in, dan zijn de pootjes ongelijk en schuif je er dus iets onder.




Dit doet de podoposturaal therapeut dus ook. Alleen gebruikt hij stukjes kurk van 1 à 2 mm dikte en geen forse steunen. Deze stukjes plakt hij op een dun, glad zooltje. Deze methode is aangetoond effectief, de wetenschappelijke verklaring is echter ingewikkeld en vraagt een behoorlijke neurofysiologische kennis. De klachten waarmee men naar de podoposturaal therapeut gaat zijn bijvoorbeeld rug- en heupklachten, voet-, knie- en enkelklachten, nek- en schouderklachten. De methode is goed te combineren met eerdergenoemde therapieën en wordt door veel verzekeraars via het aanvullende pakket vergoed.



*Posturologie* nu is de *samenhangende visie* op de menselijke houding. Podoposturale therapie is één van de houdingbeinvloedende technieken. Echter ook sommige problemen bij het zien (o.a. dyslexie) *kunnen* met een houdingsafwijking te maken hebben. Vermoedelijk is ook het gehoor van invloed. Posturologie richt zich op het onderzoek hiervan. Het is mijn bedoeling hier in het vervolg nog wat meer over te vertellen. Verder blijken bepaalde vormen van *manuele therapie* goed met deze aanpak te combineren.

Peter.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Heel Interessant Peter, het zet mij aan het denken en ook de klachten die ik heb....ik zal binnenkort op de website kijken die je hierboven in beeld brengt dank je wel.... :Smile:  groetjes....

----------

